# Litchfield Surf



## peteclat (Jun 30, 2014)

Did pretty well today using shrimp on a dropper rig. More small blues than I could count and a pretty solid sized whiting. Threw out a live pinfish on my shark rig and hooked up with about a 5.5 ft blacktip (what I think was a blacktip, not too good on my shark IDs). Had some pretty solid runs and fought hard. Released safely and healthy.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Good job. Didn't see a bluefish all week.


----------



## peteclat (Jun 30, 2014)

Wasn't anything over 12 inches.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job. Those small blues are good live shark bait too.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice job. Those small blues are good eating too!


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice. I have been here just over a week and it has been very slow for me in the surf. Ive managed two small whitings, a spot, and a small blue - all on sandfleas. Got some local shrimp tonight and plan on giving that a try. Live/cut finger mullet hasn't work for me. I am suprised the small sharks aren't even hitting. Tonight around 8pm there were a ton of finger mullet running, so hopefully things will get better for me soon. NE wind was a killer last week, hit Pawleys twice and trolling for flounder and nothing


----------

